# Woodworm!



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello folks

I have spent the day working on the van, installing a B2B charger, I hoovered up a little sawdust by the fridge, then I saw them...tiny little woodworm holes, 8 of them. I wouldn't mind, but my van IS MADE OF WOOD :evil: 
Help, advice needed please.

The van is a 1982 Autotrail on a merc 207 made of wood and aluminium. I am sure this is a new problem, just around the lower side of the fridge. Is there a way I can KILL the little blighters without having to treat all the wood in the van? 
Is there a magic bomb? :twisted: 
Any advice appreciated.

Regards

Antoni


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Holes indicate that the little Elvises "have left the building"

They are the ecape holes not the entry holes. 8O 

tony


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

There quite a few different kinds of woodworm but most exit their little holes when it is warm as beetles - say July and August to start breeding and looking for places to lay their eggs in. The grubs can spend a while in the wood feeding away so by the time they exit the damage is done.
They love some kinds of plywood so I would still treat the holes with a woodworm spray or liquid. Have a good look everywhere for the telltale sawdust and holes.
This summer be on the lookout and sap any flying insects just in case.
Best of luck 
Bob


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Woodworm*

Thanks guy's, Hmmm so maybe I should drop a bug bomb on them in the summer then, fumigate the whole van?

I shall find some anti worm treatments at, what? B&Q?

Regards

Antonia


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It sounds quite unlikely doesn't it - woodworm in a vehicle? :lol: 

But it's quite common in vintage cars that usually have a wood frame, my 1948 Triumph had quite a bad dose in one of the doors. The treatment is quite simple, go to a DIY shop and buy a tin of woodworm treatment, this is just white spirit containing an insecticide. Saturate the affected parts of the timber frame with the liquid, allow to dry and repeat again. This will usually kill any grubs and prevent re-infestation. The biggest problem you'll have will be in accessing the timber to treat it.

Also take care if you have any pets that you keep them away from the treated area, woodworm killer will kill pets too. 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it Ken! 

Having had woodworm in the house I can confirm that the only effective treatment is to physically "wet" the wood with the insecticide solution you describe.

I had to get the professionals in and asked them if it was really necessary to spray all the wood in the house - and couldn't they fumigate instead.

Answers (in order) "_Yes_" and "_No_"!!

Every stick of furniture and all the carpets had to come out of the house so it was literally empty - including the loft. 8O 8O

Sorry OP to bring you bad tidings, but I think there's no alternative if you want to do an effective job. 8O

Dave


----------



## Peter54 (Feb 24, 2010)

*woodworm*

Interesting link here:

http://www.ask-jeff.co.uk/woodworm.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: woodworm*



Peter54 said:


> Interesting link here:
> 
> http://www.ask-jeff.co.uk/woodworm.html


Yes - I forgot to mention we had to live in the van for a week afterwards. 8O

The bloke who did the spraying had been doing it for 30 years and never wore a mask.

Bloody idiot in my opinion, but it didn't seem to have harmed him and he's still around.

(He is bald on both of his heads though now!! 8O :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

You might find the pipe ext. spray that comes with a waxoyl pump will allow a metre plus of pipe to wriggle behind cupboard spaces and get the little sods killed.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Woodworm*

Thanks for the advice folks

I shall, wait and see. The last thing I want to do before the holiday season is to spray toxic chemicals in my van. I shall pay great attention to all of my woodwork and see if more holes appear.
If they do I may take drastic action and spray everywhere then leave the van for 6 months.

Thanks again 

Antonia


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They don`t like wd 40 either.
Dave p


----------



## therotter (May 21, 2010)

No need to worry about nasty chemicals. There are lots of water based mixes out there that you can use and enter a sprayed area safely within a day or so. The link on the website below seems to have a lot of useful information and a video

[moderator edit: Advertising your own company within threads is against the site rules, also not declaring your connection to the company to our members is considered as serious issue]


----------



## norhul (Mar 28, 2009)

Most uncommon I must say because the adhesive used on the lamination but non the less there is a chemical to kill them off I use it on furniture but I must say do not expect to kill them in one go, if you have saw dust this indicates there are a number of them. What I would be careful of is the chemical reaction [wood worm killer] on the adhesive used for lamination and joints, I recommend get in touch with your local RENT A KILL or one of the well known firms that deal with pest investation.

Sorry I cannot be of more help but to just go at it with a killer my cause you more problems, talk to the experts, I have found our UNI quite helpful as well so give them a go.

Hunt and kill or LOCK and LOAD

Norm


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you burn the affect wood that also works but fist insure the van.

Andy


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

therotter said:


> No need to worry about nasty chemicals. There are lots of water based mixes out there that you can use and enter a sprayed area safely within a day or so. The link on the website below seems to have a lot of useful information and a video





> [moderator edit: Advertising your own company within threads is against the site rules, also not declaring your connection to the company to our members is considered as serious issue]


 :roll: :roll:

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Antonia I have seen a product in a can that instead of a spray head has a nipple. You push this into one of the holes which opens the valve and the liquid goes through all the interconnecting holes. When treating a piece of doorframe liquid spurted out of a hole a good metre away from where I was injecting it.

Found the can its 20 years old at least and my door frame hasn't got woodworm anymore. Its not too bad environmentally. If your travels take you near Salisbury you can have the can.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow thanks, I shall look it up to see if its still available, 20 years is a long time.

I I'm busy doing the rust on the front vents at the moment so will get to the 'worm' after the summer hols.

Thanks

Antonia


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Last resort is to p/x the van for something else. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

